# Why is my bedroom so cold after foam insulation was installed?



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

How is the air-flow?

It doesn't take much - a small hole or crack - to allow cold air to pour into a room like water through a sieve. . . check your ductwork - is it insulated properly? Is it functioning properly without any rust-holes in the ductwork (etc).

How about your windows and window casings - are they secure, insulated behind? If you touch your window and it's cold - that could be your problem . . . consider new windows but in the meantime perhaps the insulating shrink-wrap is good (sheets of plastic are attached to the window-casing with double-sided tape and then using a blow-dryer shrinks it tight . . . this prevents air flow).

Are there holes around pipes or wiring (in the floor or ceiling) that would allow air to pass through?


----------



## TimMauriello (Oct 7, 2011)

Also, can we get more info on the foam? What kind? How much? What is professionally installed, etc.

Also, is the garage insulated? 

If the garage is uninsulated it's possible that there just isn't foam.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The other possibility is that your bedroom is not gettting enough heat. How is that room heated ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 

More details are needed.


----------

